# Odd Jobs



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

The odd jobs I do to get funds for vape gear...







These harnasses took me 2 nights to complete.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

What are these going to be used for?

Looks intense


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

MarkK said:


> What are these going to be used for?
> 
> Looks intense


These are harnasses for MicroTech engine management units.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Nice  I thought that looked like a turbo just laying there, maybe we should put it in my toyota?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

Where do you see a turbo? 

All I see is 4 harnesses, and a car?


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

ROFL stare at it long enough you might see a turbo charger, just changed the brightness on my monitor 
I see your exhaust now  optical illusion pwned me!

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

I have a turbo you could use though...  When I go back to the garage I will take a pic and post it for you. Might only be tonight or tomorrow though.... Getting ready to take the little ones to the PTA zoo


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Hehe no worries  I'm broke since vaping!
Car is allowed to just fall apart at the moment 

Ran out of petrol yesterday ... lol... times are a bit tough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

Trust me, this is the perfect size turbo for your car.

Wait till I post the pic, you will take it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

